# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  Mediterranean Ferries - 2008

## Appia_1978

Καταρχάς, να ζητήσω συγγνώμη που ο παρακάτω πίνακας είναι στα αγγλικά ... Απλώς, ήταν πιο βολικά έτσι με τα ονόματα των πλοίων  :Wink: 

Προσπάθησα να βρω και να αναφέρω, όλα τα πλοία που εκτελούν διεθνές πλοές το 2008 στην Αδριατική και στο Ιόνιο, συν τα μικρότερα πλοιάρια του Ιονίου. 

Όπως βλέπετε, υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικά ερωτηματικά! Θα ήμουν για κάθε διόρθωση/προσθήκη ευγνώμων  :Very Happy: 


INTERNATIONAL PASSENGER SERVICES:

*Adria Ferries 3)*

Riviera del Conero 126 m 1974 19,0 Kn 830 - 600 - 221

*Agoudimos Lines 3)*

Ionian King 193 m 1991 23,0 Kn 
Ionian Sky 164 m 1974 22,5 Kn 1100 - 450 - 600
Kapetan Alexandros 110 m 1962 14,0 Kn 1200 - 190 - 130
Penelope 133m 1975 18,5 Kn 

*ANEK Lines 3)*

Hellenic Spirit 204 m 2001 27,5 Kn 1850 - 760 - 1100
Lefka Ori 192 m 1992 24,0 Kn 1500 -650 - 1100
Olympic Champion 204 m 2000 27,5 Kn 1850 - 858 - 1100
Sophocles V 192 m 1990 26,0 Kn 1500 -650– 1100

*Atlas*

Princess of Dubrovnik

*Azzurra Lines*

Azzurra 97 m 1964 15,0 Kn 700 - 201 - 180 

*Blue Line 1)*

Ancona 141m 1966 17,0 Kn 850 - 492 - 250
Split 1700 110 m 1966 17,5 Kn 900- 298 - 140

*Blue Star Ferries* 3) + 4)*

Blue Horizon 187 m 1987 23,0 Kn 1510 -530 - 900

*Commodore Cruises*

Dora 42 m 1989 29,0 Kn 350 

*Emilia Romagna Lines*

Eurofast I 

*Endeavor Lines*

Elli T. 130 m 1976 22,0 Kn 1000 -340- 500
Erotokritos T 188 m 1974 21,0 Kn 1000 -384- 500
Ionian Queen 193 m 1988 23,0 Kn 1100 - 472 - 450

*European Seaways 5)*

Apollon 118 m 1973 21,0 Kn 1105 - 120 - 220

*G. Lines*

Santa Maria I 123 m 1989 17,0 Kn 842 - 342 - 272 

*Halkydon Shipping (Ilion Lines) 2)*

Grecia 126 m 1973 21,0 Kn 800 - 432 - 280 
Venezia 125 m 1978 21,0 Kn 800 - 393 - 280

*Ionian Cruises 1)*

Santa II 35 m 1981 33,0 Kn 124 
Skenderbeu 33,0 Kn 124 
Sotirakis 35 m 1957 15,0 Kn 250 

*Jadrolinija 1)*

Dubrovnik 122 m 1979 20,0 Kn 1300 - 459 - 300
Ivan Zajc 101 m 1970 18,0 Kn 755 - 280 - 90
Liburnija 89 m 1965 15,0 Kn 671 - 182 - 93 
Marko Polo 128 m 1973 19,0 Kn 1000 - 551 - 270
Zadar 116 m 1993 18,5 Kn 1025 -56- 280

*Kompas*

Prince of Venice 39 m1989 29,0 Kn 303 

*Larivera Lines*

Termoli Jet 44 m 2000 32,0 Kn 354 

*Marlines*

Duchess M 112 m 1970 16,5 Kn 1000 - 366 - 230

*Marmara Lines*

Cesme 152 m 1974 22, 0 Kn 972 - 889 - 300

*MedGlory Shipping*

Veronica Line 118 m 1970 19,0 Kn 700 - 210 - 80 

*Minoan Lines 3)*

Europa Palace 214 m 2002 31,5 Kn 2182 - 749 - 600
Ikarus Palace 201 m 1997 27,0 Kn 1500 - 700 - 850
Olympia Palace 214 m 2001 31,5 Kn 2182 - 749 - 600
Pasiphae Palace 201 m 1998 27,0 Kn 1500 - 678 - 850

*Montenegro Lines*

Sveti Stefan 110 m 1977 17,0 Kn 550 - 238 - 205
Sveti Stefan II 119 m 1973 22,5 Kn 1100 - 572 - 225

----------


## Appia_1978

*Red Star Ferries*

Red Star I 100 m 1965 18,5 Kn 600 - 300 - 140

*Skenderbeg Lines*

Europa I 88 m 1963 17, 0 Kn 1000 - 268 - 100 

*SNAV 3)*

Croazia Jet 82 m 1996 36,0 Kn 650 - /// - 156
Pescara Jet 78 m 1991 36,0 Kn 450 - /// - 84
SNAV Aquila 40 m 1993 33,0 Kn 300 

*Superfast Ferries*

Superfast V 204 m 2000 29,0 Kn 1595 - 842 - 1000
Superfast VI 204 m 2001 29,0 Kn 1595 - 842 - 1000
Superfast XI 200 m 2002 31,0 Kn 1639 - 718 - 900
Superfast XII 200 m 2002 31,0 Kn 1639 - 718 - 900

*Tirrenia di Navigazione* 3)* (Divisione Adriatica)*1)

Aurelia 148 m 1980 22,0 Kn 2280 - 1434 - 645
Flaminia 148 m 1981 18,5 Kn 2000 - 568 - 610

*Ustica Lines**** 3)*

Adriana M 31 m 40,0 Kn 240 
Calarossa31 m 1974 34,0 Kn 170 
Cris M 31 m 35,0 Kn 210 
+ 1

*Venezia Lines*

San Frangisk 35 m 45,0 Kn 320 
San Gwann 51 m 2001 39,0 Kn 447 - /// - 21 
San Pawl 35 m 45,0 Kn 320 

*Ventouris Ferries*

Athens 137 m 1969 18,0 Kn 1000 - ??? - 300
Ionis 121 m 1971 17,0 Kn 835 - 280 - 230 lsf European Seaways
Polaris 178 m 1975 22,5 Kn 570 - ??? - 700
Rigel 128 m 1973 19,0 Kn 
Siren 145 m 1976 22,5 Kn 878 - 200 - 350

*** _To be merged with Superfast Ferries_
****_ Trading as Trieste Lines_

*1)* More ships on local Adria/Ionian Sea routes
*2)* Also Ro-Ro ships
*3)* More ships in other parts of the Mediterranean Sea
*4)* More ships in Northern Europe
*5)* More ships at leasing

----------


## Appia_1978

INTERNATIONAL RO-RO SERVICES:

*Halkydon Shipping 2)*

Filippos 164 m 1973 18,5 Kn 1670 lm
Ravenna 140 m 1975 20,0 Kn 960 lm

*Hellenic Seaways 1)*

Hellenic Carrier 148 m 1976 19,5 Kn 1309 lm
Hellenic Master 165 m 1979 19,0 Kn 1812 lm
Hellenic Sailor 165 m 1978 16,5 Kn 1812 lm
Hellenic Trader 148 m 1975 19,5 Kn 1309 lm
Hellenic Voyager 193 m 1987 21,5 Kn 850 - 552 - 472

*Puglia Navigazione*

Italroro One148 m 1976 20,0 Kn 1150 lm
Italroro Two148 m 1976 20,0 Kn 1150 lm
Italroro Three148 m 1976 20,0 Kn 1150 lm

*Ulusoy Ro-Ro 1)*

Saffet Bey 164 m 1987 17,5 Kn 2760 lm
Ulusoy 5 164 m 1987 16,0 Kn 2760 lm
Ulusoy 7 183 m 1979 19,0 Kn 2520 lm

*UN Ro-Ro*

Saffet Ulusoy 193 m 2005 21,5 Kn 3726 lm
Un Marmara193 m 2005 21,5 Kn 3726 lm
Un Pendik193 m 2005 21,5 Kn 3726 lm
Un Trieste193 m 2006 21,5 Kn 3726 lm
Und Atilim 193 m 2002 21,5 Kn 3256 lm
Und Birlik 193 m 2002 21,5 Kn 3256 lm
Und Ege 193 m 2001 21,5 Kn 3256 lm
Und Hayriekinci 183 m 1979 19,0 Kn 2520 lm

*1)* More ships, in other parts of the Mediterranean Sea
*2)* Also Pax ships

DOMESTIC SERVICES:

*ANEZ**

_Zakynthos I 87 m 1973 16,0 Kn 850 - /// - 180 laid-up_

*ANMEZ**

Andreas Kalvos 99 m 1985 17,5 Kn 730 - 30 - 225
Dionisios Solomos 116 m 1990 19,0 Kn 1050 - 64 - 360

*Fast Ferries 1)*

Ekaterini P 117 m 1990 18,5 Kn 1000 - /// - 260 
Theologos P 118 m 2000 21,0 Kn 

*Feax Express Lines*

Pantokrator 109 m 1989 14,0 Kn 1000 - /// - 170

*Kerkyra Lines*

Agia Theodora 77 m 1989 15,0 Kn 

*Local Kephallinia Ferries*

Agia Marina Four Island Ferries
Agios GerasimosTaxiarchis Consortium
AinosTaxiarchis Consortium
Angela Taxiarchis Consortium
Ionion Pelagos Taxiarchis Consortium
Kaptain Aristidis Four Island Ferries
_Meganissi 42 m 1986 12,0 Kn Ionios Meganissi Ship. laid-up_
Meganissi II Ionios Meganissi Ship.
Vasos K

*Local Kerkyra & Paxoi Ferries*

Achaios 88 m 2006 16,5 Kn 1000 - /// - 171 2wayferries
Agia Eirini
Agia Triada 
Alexandros K II 28 m 1986 14,0 Kn 170 - /// - 14
Ano Chora II 2wayferries
Eleni
Ilida ANEP
Kalypso 17 m 1986 
Lefkimi 
Nanti 66 m 1973 12,0 Kn 468 
Nikolaos 95 m 1987 14,0 Kn 268 - /// - 170 Ionion Lines
Pantanassa 1990
Santa III 35 m 1981 33,0 Kn 124 Ionian Cruises

*Strintzis Ferries*

Eptanisos 115 m 1989 20,0 Kn 1220 - 23 - 265
Kefalonia 121 m 1975 21,0 Kn 1100 - 40 - 260

*Tyrogalas Lines**

Ionian Star 116 m 1984 17,5 Kn 1000 - /// - 340
Ionis 96 m 1977 18,5 Kn 1031 

***_ Trading as Ionian Ferries_

*1)* More ships, in other parts of the Mediterranean Sea

----------

